# [SOLVED] Killed by BSOD



## MadMardo

I have built a new system and I am getting killed with BSOD. It happens under load and during idle. I cant get through prime 95 however ran an 8 hour memtest without errors.
I really NEED some help!
My system:
Windows 7 pro 6.1.7601 service pack 1 build 7601
Processor - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition 3.2Ghz
Ram - Corsair XMS3 4GB PC10666 DDR3 1333MHz 4096MB
Mother Board - ASUS M4A89GTD PRO USB3 AMD 890GX AM3 Motherboard
Video Card - XFX Radeon HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 PCIe, Dual DVI & HDMI
Power Supply - Cooler Master GX Series 750W Power Supply
Hard Drive - WD Caviar Black 750GB SATA HD 7200/64MB/SATA-6G 

here are some blue screen results: They go on and on.
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 1a
BCP1: 0000000000041284
BCP2: 000000000460B001
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: FFFFF70001080000
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1
--------------------------------------------------------------
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 1000007e
BCP1: FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2: FFFFF88004BA0001
BCP3: FFFFF88006BE85E8
BCP4: FFFFF88006BE7E40
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1
--------------------------------------------------------------
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 3b
BCP1: 00000000C0000005
BCP2: FFFFF80003014883
BCP3: FFFFF8800959BC30
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Memtest:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/memtest2.jpg

Minidump files:
Minidump.rar

CPUZ info:
CPUZ temp http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/CPUZtemp.jpg

Speedfan temp http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/Speedfantemp.jpg

CPUZ cpu http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/CPUZcpu.jpg

CPUZ mainboard http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...Zmainboard.jpghttp://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/CPUZmainboard.jpg

CPUZ memory http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/CPUZmemory.jpghttp://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/CPUZmemory.jpg

CPUZ spd http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/CPUZspd.jpg

CPUZ graphics http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/CPUZgraphics.jpg


----------



## GZ

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Hello MadMardo and welcome to TSF,

Follow the instructions in the following thread and attach the information and zipped file in your next reply.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Sorry in my 3 days of hell with this computer I have had tunnel vision and did not read your posting instructions 

BSOD reports BSOD reports.zip

· OS - *Windows 7 pro 64 bit*
· *x64 *
· What was original installed OS on system? *Windows 7 pro 64 bit*
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? *full retail version*
· Age of system (hardware) *1 week old (everyhting)*
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? *24 hours old*

· CPU *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition 3.2Ghz *
· Video Card *XFX Radeon HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 PCIe, Dual DVI & HDMI *
· MotherBoard *ASUS M4A89GTD PRO USB3 AMD 890GX AM3 Motherboard *
· Power Supply - *Cooler Master GX Series 750W Power Supply*
 
· System Manufacturer *Custom built*
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) *Desktop

*Every driver has been updated to most current and BIOS is most current version
*I have been in contact with corsair, ASUS and AMD and all products are verified test and compatible.

I have all unnecessary devices/hardware disconnected IE usb panels/case hookups as per ASUS testing


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Issues with 4GB sticks are not uncommon. 
Try using one stick or try a 2GB or 1GB stick.


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Is the issue with my ram?.. unfortunately I do not have any on back up to test. I ran 8 hour MEMTEST on both sticks and they passed


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

The 4GB sticks are a possible problem.
What are the Error Codes you see on the BSOD?


----------



## loda117

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Have you checked the voltages in BIOS for your RAM since you are using more denser RAM I would check the RAM specs and make sure the voltages are right as well under your BIOS 
Check it with one RAM stick


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

this never happened before.. when in BIOS it locked and crashed twice.. thats not good.

Anyway managed to get in there and read my voltages.

BIOS voltages
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/DSCF7248.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/DSCF7249.jpg

Here is my ram specs

*Specifications*








*Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3 4GB DDR3 RAM * 







Memory Category: Desktop






























Memory Type: DDR3





























Memory Speed: PC10666





























Memory Speed MHz: 1333MHz





























Memory Size: 4096MB





























Total Memory Size: 4GB





























Memory Modules: 1





























Memory Channels: Dual





























Memory Socket: DIMM





























Memory CAS Latency: 9





























Memory Timing: 9-9-9-24





























Pins: 240





























* Voltage: 1.5V





















* 







ECC: No





























Memory Buffer: Unbuffered


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Tyree,

These are the consistent ones im getting

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 1a
BCP1: 0000000000041284
BCP2: 000000000460B001
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: FFFFF70001080000
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\123101-16894-01.dmp
C:\Users\MadMardo\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-26800-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 1000007e
BCP1: FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2: FFFFF88004BA0001
BCP3: FFFFF88006BE85E8
BCP4: FFFFF88006BE7E40
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\082811-21996-01.dmp
C:\Windows\Temp\WER-30732-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 3b
BCP1: 00000000C0000005
BCP2: FFFFF80003014883
BCP3: FFFFF8800959BC30
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\082911-14632-01.dmp
C:\Users\MadMardo\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-20373-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt



Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: a0000001
BCP1: 0000000000000005
BCP2: 0000000000000000
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\082911-21325-01.dmp
C:\Users\MadMardo\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-29234-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 1000007e
BCP1: FFFFFFFFC0000096
BCP2: FFFFF80002E8BF50
BCP3: FFFFF88003145928
BCP4: FFFFF88003145180
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\082911-17316-01.dmp
C:\Windows\Temp\WER-33181-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt



If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 116
BCP1: FFFFFA80077504E0
BCP2: FFFFF88006F1FA48
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000002
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\090211-13618-01.dmp
C:\Users\MadMardo\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-25771-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: d1
BCP1: 0000000000000028
BCP2: 0000000000000002
BCP3: 0000000000000001
BCP4: FFFFF88006E02D29
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\123101-13525-01.dmp
C:\Users\MadMardo\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-25646-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## loda117

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Unplug power from your computer 
Look at the motherboard manual (if you don't have it you can get it at manufacturer's website) 
identify the jumpers to reset the BIOS 
Move the jumpers from run position to reset position 
leave the jumpers in reset position for up to 10 seconds 
move the jumpers back to run position 
Plug power into computer restart


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Loda117,

I have done as you requested


----------



## GZ

MadMardo said:


> Is the issue with my ram?.. unfortunately I do not have any on back up to test. I ran 8 hour MEMTEST on both sticks and they passed


Did you test each DIMM individually for 8 hours, or together.

I suggest removing one DIMM and testing one at a time.

Your minidumps are all over the place, not very consistent which leads me to believe you have a RAM issue.



MadMardo said:


> *Every driver has been updated to most current and BIOS is most current version
> 
> [/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]


I see a large recurrance of atikmdag.sys errors as well.

Update to the latest drivers directly from AMD.

ATI Radeon

*Everything* can be traced back to RAM. 

I noticed your board has integrated graphics... Are they disabled when you are running the XFX card?

Have you tried removing the Video card and running on the integrated graphics?

I still suggest running Memtest86+ on your RAM individually.

Are you running Daemon tools???


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

gavinzach,

Thanks for looking into this.

I have been on and off running 1 stick or 2 sticks.. Ill run a MEMTEST tonight on a single stick.

Strange things also have been happening that my minidumps didnt pick up and that is after a crash the incorrect cores loading ie 5 or 4 instead of the 6, and start ups saying hardware is missing and a few bios crashes. Can that also be traced back to RAM issues. Im trying to isolate the correct product to RMA.

In the short term I ordered some new ram below. If it is a RAM issue i hope this will correct it.

*Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3 PC12800 1600MHz RAM * 







Memory Category: Desktop





























Memory Type: DDR3





























Memory Speed: PC12800





























Memory Speed MHz: 1600MHz





























Memory Size: 4096MB





























Total Memory Size: 16GB





























Memory Modules: 4





























Memory Channels: Dual





























Memory Socket: DIMM





























Memory CAS Latency: 9





























Memory Timing: 9-9-9-24





























Pins: 240





























Voltage: 1.5V






























ECC: No





























Memory Buffer: Unbuffered


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

I have been running the latest drivers from my XFX Radeon HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 PCIe, Dual DVI & HDMI and installed them several times as I started to think it might be a video card issue. I have been running the most current drivers for 3 days now and that crash continues.


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

I have experienced BSOD when running on board video.

I can only see one display adapter in my device manager
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/display.jpg

This is what really worries me. Device manager only reading 5 cores. sometimes it reads 6 sometimes it also reads 4. Seems to be a shot in the dark what it decides to load
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/cores.jpg


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

gavinzach,

Yes I am running Daemon tools lite


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

I am really appreciating all this attention. You guys are awesome. Seem to give more of a **** then Asus, AMD, ATI and Corsair have given me combined.

Thank You


----------



## loda117

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Uninstall the Daemon tools


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

ok done. Daemon tools removed


----------



## GZ

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

I must apologize for the randomness and fragmentation of posts from earlier. I, merely, was trying to get through as much info as possible before I had to leave for work so everytime I came across something I posted on it.

I am almost convinced that these BSODs are rooted in hardware, therefore I cannot stress enough how important it is to run the memory through a proper battery of testing. Just recently I had BSOD issues with my PC and had to run through 5 instances of Memtest86+ before the errors became evident. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/solved-multiple-bsod-579501.html

I suggest you download the UBCD from the link in my signature. It contains quite a few HW diagnostic tools that we may use in the course of this troubleshooting session. The file is in .iso form, so you will need to use an image burner to create a CD. The second link in my signature is to pendrivelinux.com, which contains an easy to use app and instructions on how to create a bootable UBCD USB drive.

Daemon Tools, and many other image mounting softwares, are known to cause BSODs in Vista/7. I suggest not using them.

Once you are done with the Memtest86+ testing of both DIMMs individually, post the results and we will go from there.

I am also going to request assistance from MS techs to go over the information you provided and see if I am missing something.


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Gavinzach,

Consider it done. Following your instructions now. Will report


----------



## joeten

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Hi the majority of the errors point to it being to do with your video card or the drivers
1A memory mangement 
3b systemservice exception
7Esystem thread exception
116 video TDR
D1 driver IRQL not less or equal
try running furmark to test the card FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Please follow these instructions to the letter. All files are need & must be attached to a post. No Mediafire or Imgshack, please.


​
Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - Download Speccy 1.12.265 - FileHippo.com
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## MvdB

*Re: Killed by BSOD*



gavinzach said:


> I must apologize for the randomness and fragmentation of posts from earlier. I, merely, was trying to get through as much info as possible before I had to leave for work so everytime I came across something I posted on it.
> 
> I am almost convinced that these BSODs are rooted in hardware, therefore I cannot stress enough how important it is to run the memory through a proper battery of testing. Just recently I had BSOD issues with my PC and had to run through 5 instances of Memtest86+ before the errors became evident.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/solved-multiple-bsod-579501.html
> 
> I suggest you download the UBCD from the link in my signature. It contains quite a few HW diagnostic tools that we may use in the course of this troubleshooting session. The file is in .iso form, so you will need to use an image burner to create a CD. The second link in my signature is to pendrivelinux.com, which contains an easy to use app and instructions on how to create a bootable UBCD USB drive.
> 
> Daemon Tools, and many other image mounting softwares, are known to cause BSODs in Vista/7. I suggest not using them.
> 
> Once you are done with the Memtest86+ testing of both DIMMs individually, post the results and we will go from there.
> 
> I am also going to request assistance from MS techs to go over the information you provided and see if I am missing something.



My 2 cts... I agree that it can only be HW/BIOS. One of the OP posts shows 2 crashes whilst in BIOS.

I can't see from this thread if you (the OP) have any previous experience in builds. Please don't be offended by the question but it would help us if you could go through the specifics of your build. Specifics including voltages, seating etc...As a weird example... I've seen a system pass 7 passes of memtest86 but crash frequently because the two sticks really needed to be upped in voltage.

Anyway, as long as you have crashes in BIOS... I think we should do a HW elimination check.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

error 116 video tdr indicates a possible video card problem


----------



## MvdB

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

to rule out the separate graphics card, please test by taking it out and use the onboard graphics?


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Mvbd,

This is the 3rd build I have done so I dont consider myself an expert by any stretch. I would take any feedback as I would consider am very much still learning.

I am just waiting for my dvd rom to arrive so I can run some diagnostic software I was instructed to download and boot into. It should be here this week.

Also the crashes were happening while running on board video.

I have run to separate mem tests all night on each stick of ram without errors


jcgriff2,

I will run your suggestions tonight


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Killed by BSOD*



MadMardo said:


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
> Locale ID: 4105
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode: a0000001
> BCP1: 0000000000000005
> BCP2: 0000000000000000
> BCP3: 0000000000000000
> BCP4: 0000000000000000
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 256_1


I somehow missed this earlier.

Bugcheck *0xa0000001* is "unknown" to Windows; specific only to ATI video. 

Exception 0xc0000005 = memory access violation.

*joeten* is correct - video TDR timeout

Please follow advice given by *MvdB*.

ATI driver developers leave much to be desired as compared to their NVIDIA counterparts.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## MvdB

*Re: Killed by BSOD*



MadMardo said:


> Mvbd,
> 
> This is the 3rd build I have done so I dont consider myself an expert by any stretch. I would take any feedback as I would consider am very much still learning.
> 
> I am just waiting for my dvd rom to arrive so I can run some diagnostic software I was instructed to download and boot into. It should be here this week.
> 
> Also the crashes were happening while running on board video.
> 
> I have run to separate mem tests all night on each stick of ram without errors
> 
> 
> jcgriff2,
> 
> I will run your suggestions tonight


Thx for the update... question though... was your vid card out/disconnected? And have you you checked that you ONLY had the drivers for the onboard going?


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Fumark - Run - http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/furMark.jpg

Driver verifier Running 8 hours now - waiting

GPU shark http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c193/kemosobie/GPU.jpg

Speccy http://speccy.piriform.com/results/OgrGLlPCthaXiYNyWQTRbqj

I uninstalled ati drivers. Ran on board and received BSOD .. did not catch the reason it was so fast. I have not played a game with on board it was during streaming video going from native to full screen. On board is an ATI 55**

However weh trying to play Dead Island with my 6870 I received a ATIKMDAG.SYS 5 minutes into play.


----------



## MvdB

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Could you upload those dumps and logs please?


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Mvdb,

Not sure why but my minidump folder is now empty ???


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

jcgriff2,

I have followed your Driver Verifier instructions.

When I follow this step bellow and DOS screen populates for about 2 seconds with running vertical text then closes.. is this normal???

For Driver Verifier status - type *verifier /query* (in a cmd/DOS screen)


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Here is my most recent crash and seems to be the only one im getting now.. BSOD code 116

2shared - download Minidump.zip


----------



## MvdB

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Thx, will look at that dump later, please also upload the rest of the info asked for here: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...s-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html#post2545708

That gives us much more than just the one dump..thx.


----------



## MvdB

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

The dump was a video issue: 


HTML:


BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007f17010, fffff880041a7a48, 0, 2}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+7a48 )

Before we go on, please help us by being a bit more exact/specific in telling us what you encounter. The questions I have reading your posts are:

1. Where is the dump you had when running onboard graphics.
2. Was the 6870 disconnected / not in your machine when that happened.
3. When you got BSOD before even getting into W7, was that with onboard graphics or on the card, if the first, was the card still in?

You see, the chance that BOTH your onboard AND 6870 break at the same time is not that big. So if both seem to have a problem, it could also be some underlying thing, maybe even power. 
If it breaks before even getting into BIOS... then most probably it is not third party ATI drivers but hardware.

Anyway, just some thoughts to let you know how we try to deduce what could be wrong and the more exact and detailed your info is... the better we can help... we hope.:smile:


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Stupid question but is 750 watts enough to run crossfire/SLI with current hardware?


----------



## MvdB

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

I don't get the question. Do you have 2 cards running SLI? I thought we were testing with only onboard...


----------



## joeten

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

If you post the make and model of the psu,and other hardware ie mobo,cpu,gpu,ram we can better look at things


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

MvdB,

Update I have not been receiving BSOD errors with on board. The last one I had was caused by an ASUS dianostic tool that I think went corrupt, ASUPIO.SYS. Its pretty much been stable (but cannot play games) until I add in either PCI(e) card. Then the crashing starts either on one or the other or both.

Yes we have only been testing one and on board however I have two. This was a question raised when I talked to the card provider XFX.. they basically said the ATI error was not their issue and referred me to my PSU manufacturer who also said it wasn't their problem.

So I was just trying to get clarification if that could be an issue.


----------



## MvdB

*Re: Killed by BSOD*



MadMardo said:


> MvdB,
> 
> Update I have not been receiving BSOD errors with on board. The last one I had was caused by an ASUS dianostic tool that I think went corrupt, ASUPIO.SYS. Its pretty much been stable (but cannot play games) until I add in either PCI(e) card. Then the crashing starts either on one or the other or both.
> 
> Yes we have only been testing one and on board however I have two. This was a question raised when I talked to the card provider XFX.. they basically said the ATI error was not their issue and referred me to my PSU manufacturer who also said it wasn't their problem.
> 
> So I was just trying to get clarification if that could be an issue.



OK, get it now. It's ok with only onboard and BSODs with either card in but also with both. Please follow Joetens' advice..

My guess would gave been that your PSU should be enough for 1 but pushing it for 2 graphic cards but we need the figures to be sure.


----------



## MadMardo

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

OK..... I have stability. No crashing through several tests that would cause BSOD before. I installed new ram 16GB Corsair 1600mhz vengeance ram. 

I think I just have to tweak the video a bit as I get alot of stuttering with duel 6780 crossfire set up


----------



## MvdB

*Re: Killed by BSOD*

Happy you got that fixed.. though a bit surprised. I have seen 4GB ram failure before, many times... sometimes the ram itself, sometimes upping the voltage a bit would solve it. I've never seen consistent 116 graphics card errors due to bad RAM....


----------

